

Apple's Gamble On Fingerprint Scanners May Take A While To Pay Off - niisha
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tarunwadhwa/2013/09/12/apples-gamble-on-fingerprint-scanners-may-take-a-while-to-pay-off/

======
neethupriya
read this - [http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/right-click/little-girl-
spots...](http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/right-click/little-girl-spots-
security-flaw-touch-id-apple-201338415.html)

------
golferoni
i dont think its ever going to pay off.

